# changing shimano free hub to campagnolo



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I have a set of Fulcrum racing 5 wheels with a shimano/sram freehub. I would like to use them on a campagnolo equipped bike. Is it as simple as changing out the freehub to a campagnolo compatible one?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

If it's 11-speed, just use Shimano cassettes.

But yes, if you want to swap to a Campy freehub it's very simple. Just remember that the freehub retaining nut is reverse threaded. Once that is off the freehub just swaps over.

All this only applies to post 2006 hubs. Pre-2006 you need to change the spindle as well.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I've read conflicting reports about using campagnolo levers/rear derailleur with a shimano cassette? but maybe this was for 9/10 speed? and you're saying 11 speed should be ok?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

PixelPaul said:


> I've read conflicting reports about using campagnolo levers/rear derailleur with a shimano cassette? but maybe this was for 9/10 speed? and you're saying 11 speed should be ok?


Yes, the compatibility between 11-speed cassettes has been widely tried and discussed for many years now. Ever since Shimano followed Campy's lead.

like this



> So, we started swapping wheels between three bikes 11 speed bikes (one SRAM, one Shimano and one Campagnolo) on the workstand. It presented no problems whatsoever; you could get a decent shift with any 11 speed wheel on any 11 speed bike in the stand. However, what works on the workstand may not work so well under actual riding conditions, when torque and weight are applied. So, outside I went with these combinations. Except for the usual niggling problems that occur when swapping one brand of wheel for another, requiring derailleur adjustments to account for cassette placement, the various combinations worked fine.
> 
> So, in conclusion, I concur with Leonard Zinn’s findings that a Campagnolo wheel works fine with Shimano or SRAM shifters, and that the reverse is also true. You just have to make sure you adjust the derailleur stops to match up with whatever wheel you are using for things to be smooth. So, barring spacing problems mentioned above (that we can usually permanently fix), riders no longer have to be concerned about using their Campagnolo wheels on a Shimano or SRAM bike. This simplifies matters and can be a real boon for those with multiple bikes with multiple components !


Campagnolo, Shimano and SRAM 11 Speed Wheel Compatiblity

and this Drivetrain compatibility hidden in plain sight | VeloNews.com


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

wow, that's great news. I appreciate the response and the links. thanks.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

In order to avoid starting a new thread...

I have some nice, older wheels that I no longer use. Campagnolo Record hubs and I'd like to use them on one of my Shimano/SRAM equipped bikes. Would be on a 9 Shimano drivetrain or a 10 speed SRAM. Think I could probably run a Campa cassette and be okay, though the gearing options in the cassettes isn't a perfect match for what I'm after.

Exploring the idea of replacing the freehub, which I think I can do, even on a Record hub?

Nice wheelset not worth selling, as everyone is moving to wider rims and disc brakes. And don't have a Campa bike to put these on.

Seems like I might just need to get a freehub to convert them? 

Thanks!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

If you've got a hub w/ an OS (oversize) axle you'd be looking for part # FH-BO015X1 which apparently works with: Fits Campagnolo Bullet Ultra, Hyperon, Bora, Eurus, Neutron, Shamal, Zonda, 2013 and later Scirocco H35, 2014 and later Vento and Khamsin wheels, Fulcrum Red Wind XLR, Racing Speed, Light, Zero, 1, 3, Quattro and 2013 and later Racing 5 and 7 wheels, Campagnolo Record and pre-2007 Centaur and Daytona hubs

If you don't have an OS axle hub I don't know whether they're available anymore or not. Retail should be around $130.00.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Hmm, these wheels are built around the black Record 10-speed hubs, probably from around 2008. Which look like they're still pretty readily available. I'll do some looking aroudn to try and confirm the axle size. Haven't found it yet.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Confirmed with a good source that these Record hubs should indeed be OS, so yep, that looks to be the part I'm after! Thank you!!


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Also make sure you have the later version of the OS axle.
The cassette body mentioned earlier will only fit on the three-lobed axle.


----------

